# Finally ready to get a new bunny...but what breed to get?



## Rilly10 (Dec 25, 2010)

I had a bunny who I LOVED but mysteriously passed away while I was on my honeymoon in June. She was an ADORABLE black holland lop. She was fine when I left but died while I was away. All I was told by the sitter was that her one eye turned white for a day or two and then she died. She was burried by the sitter because my vet no longer does necropsys other than animals that die at the clinic so I don't know what ever happened which killed me.

I finally feel ready to get another bunny. I was wondering if anyone could advise me on a breed. I would like a small breed that is very friendly. Also should I get a boy or a girl as a pet? I have always had girls but none have ever been particularly friendly. My Holland Lop was my favorite but even she hated to be held. 

Any reccommendations on breed, sex, or a breeder in PA would be MUCH appreciated!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Dec 25, 2010)

I absolutely <3 my Holland Lop, I think it may be a breed thing. Although Oreo will sit and snuggle on my lap or next to me for HOURS.

How sweet your new bunny will be I think will depend on how the breeder raised it. Look for a breeder that LOVES the animals. You can tell by how they talk about them, how the rabbits react to them etc. And look for ones that have been handled since they were old enough. I think that really made a big difference in Oreo.  But I have been able to take mean, wont let me touch them rabbits, and through some techniques I learned in a wonderful rabbit book, have that rabbit love to be pet too.


----------



## Rilly10 (Dec 25, 2010)

What was the name of the book? I would love to read it! My HL was sweet and liked to be pet and near me but not picked up. I am thinking of another HL or a Dwarf Hotot. They are soooo cute! My last one was from a pet store so I am trying to find a pet quality bunny from a show breeder this time! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## CrimsonRose (Dec 28, 2010)

I haven't raised many small breeds... So not sure what to advise you on there... But as for sex of the rabbit... For a pet I would always go with a male! I've raised buns for years and the boys are always much more lovable and less moody... I have one boy who is like a dog... you open his cage and he sticks he head out to be petted... once you stop he keeps nudging you till you pet him some more!  I had another boy who would thump and dance around for me when I opened his cage... my daughter taught him to "turn" for a treat! It was so cute... She would say turn he would circle around and come back for a few blades of grass... he would also sprawl out so you could scratch his back he would pat his back paws like a cat kneads a blanket when you pet them... I have a few lovable girls but they can still have their moods when they don't want touched... Boys have a bit more smell to them than the girls that is the only downfall if keeping them inside as a pet... but you will get way more love from the boys!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 28, 2010)

Why not adopt from a rescue group? There are lots of bunnies in need of a good home. Plus the bunny will already be spayed/neutered and vet checked. Petfinder.com has lots of rabbits on it.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 28, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Why not adopt from a rescue group? There are lots of bunnies in need of a good home. Plus the bunny will already be spayed/neutered and vet checked. Petfinder.com has lots of rabbits on it.


Thanks Karen!! I was just thinking the same thing!!! I got my boy from the shelter I volunteered at.  And low and behold he's a beautiful californian!! And one of the loves of my lives!!  He hangs out like a cat in our house.  He is litter trained!!  I love him around!!!  

There are so many to choose from...you can go and find someone who will snuggle and all! And meet them to boot first!!!

Great suggestion!! I fully agree!!  So many bunnies are in shelters and it tough...cuz they dont get adopted like cats and dogs.

This is my cat Murphy and my rabbit Phineas J. Rabbit napping on the couch together!!!  Highly recomend the shelter!!  Good luck!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 28, 2010)

Emmett - that is just too cute. I used to be able to let my rabbits run around. Now my dogs would kill them so I can't have any running around with us. I definitely miss that.


----------



## Rilly10 (Dec 28, 2010)

I actually was turned down by one rescue because I have 2 dogs and they do not adopt rabbits to homes with dogs. The other one I emailed about I have not heard back from yet. Other than those two I found none of the ones listed were breeds I was interested in (most are meat rabbits around here and my last bunny was a dwarf so all of the stuff I had from her would be a tad small for a huge rabbit). Also most of the bunnies were over 2 or 3 years old. I would really like a younger bunny so I can make sure it is socialized and bonded to me. My cats and dog are all resuces but they were all babies and there are a lot more of them to choose from to find the right match!

I will keep looking on petfinder but I also found a breeder of Dwarf Hotots who is getting out the breed to focus on Netherland Dwarfs so I may get a pair of  her retired show bunnies!


----------



## Rilly10 (Dec 28, 2010)

Emmits Dairy...love the pic! It looks like you really lucked out with that sweetie!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh that stinks...Im sorry to hear that.  But good luck on your search!!  

And yes...I lucked out with Phineas J Rabbit!!!  He is a sweetie!!  I was volunteering and the dog warden brought him in...and he was just the sweetiest little guy ever...well he's not so little...he's 11.5 lbs.    But no one ever adopts them...so I fiqure he could live out his days at the farm with us!!  They usually always bring the rabbits to the santuary we have around here.  

But we just love him!! He's a beautiful boy!  Thanks!!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 1, 2011)

Rilly10 said:
			
		

> What was the name of the book? I would love to read it! My HL was sweet and liked to be pet and near me but not picked up. I am thinking of another HL or a Dwarf Hotot. They are soooo cute! My last one was from a pet store so I am trying to find a pet quality bunny from a show breeder this time! Thanks for the advice!


I forget the name of the book and sadly I no longer have it. But I am writing out some instructions for some friends who are getting ready to buy their first rabbit so I will make a new thread and post them there in a bit. (I have to go get lunch going really quick)


----------



## Rilly10 (Jan 1, 2011)

CrownofThornsNDGoats said:
			
		

> Rilly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks! I look forward to reading it


----------



## Dutchgirl (Feb 14, 2011)

Rilly10 said:
			
		

> I had a bunny who I LOVED but mysteriously passed away while I was on my honeymoon in June. She was an ADORABLE black holland lop. She was fine when I left but died while I was away. All I was told by the sitter was that her one eye turned white for a day or two and then she died. She was burried by the sitter because my vet no longer does necropsys other than animals that die at the clinic so I don't know what ever happened which killed me.
> 
> I finally feel ready to get another bunny. I was wondering if anyone could advise me on a breed. I would like a small breed that is very friendly. Also should I get a boy or a girl as a pet? I have always had girls but none have ever been particularly friendly. My Holland Lop was my favorite but even she hated to be held.
> 
> Any reccommendations on breed, sex, or a breeder in PA would be MUCH appreciated!


Our part-Satin Rex mixes have been friendly. Our current bunny, a one-year-old doe named Hazel that is 1/4 Satin and 3/4 Rex, is fairly friendly. Her mother, a purebred Rex, was not at all friendly. She hated to be held and didn't like us at all. Hazel's father, a 1/2 Rex 1/2 Satin mix, was completely docile and friendly. We were very, very sad when we lost him.
   Those are the only bunnies I've owned so far. I'm looking for a Holland Lop pair myself.


----------



## MiniRexGirl (Feb 14, 2011)

I own two Mini Rex does that I absolutely adore! They were a little stand offish at first because they had lived two years at the breeders (nobody wanted them ) and she couldn't spend a whole lot of time with them. However they have sweetened up and one even gives us kisses! I would totally recommend a Mini Rex, they are a medium breed and get up to 4 1/2 lbs, and if you lived in my area could offer you a kit in the spring! But since that is not the case I suggest you go to the National Mini Rex Club http://www.nmrrc.net/ and go to the "Member Websites" page to look for breeders in your area. Also I would recommend a doe (however you can get a buck if you get him fixed) I was just told that bucks don't make the best pets because they spray. Well that is my recommendation and good luck in finding your new rabbit!


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Feb 15, 2011)

Have you found your rabbit yet?  Post pics if you have.  

You can go to http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7456 to read about small breeds, their temperaments, and such.  It's about showing  rabbits that are good for kids so consider the breeds that were not recommend, too.  Holland Lops, Mini Rex, and Dutch are great rabbits.

For pet rabbits, I do not recommend pet store rabbits simply because the staff rarely knows much about rabbits though they might sound like they do.  Plus, it is fairly common to find rabbits there that are too young to be away from mama.  It's just an ethics thing.  I do know two pet shops, with very knowledgeable staff, in CA that are excellent choices for buying well  bred, quality, pet rabbits but they are not the norm.

Shelter or rescue rabbits are not my first choice, either.  I volunteered in a busy shelter specifically for the rabbits for about two years.  I also worked to help two major/well known rescues as part of my shelter duties as well as "off the clock".  Shelter rabbits are brought in for a reason.  Many people view rabbits as disposable pets and the rabbits have often not been well handled.  Shelter staff usually don't know much about rabbits.  Rescues, though, they may be popular, they can also be shady.  The rescues I helped dismissed poor temperaments by telling people that rabbits don't like to be picked up and lied about other rabbit "facts". It was common practice for them to flat out make up sob stories about their rabbits' supposed histories to attract buyers.  I'm not saying they all do that but oh, the stories I could tell.  If you buy from a shelter, I recommend meeting with the rabbit several times and practice handling it.  If you buy from a rescue, go with a very small, local one.  

Buying from a reputable rabbit breeder should yield the same results as buying from a reputable dog breeder.  The guidelines are the same.  Make sure they actively show their animals and handle them from birth.  Do expect them to be there for you if you need advice.  Don't expect to be able to buy their best show rabbits but do keep in mind that the rabbit they do offer you probably came from the same litter as their future Grand Champions.  Very often, you can buy a pet or even quality show rabbit from a breeder for less than a pet store or rescue rabbit.  

Spay/neuter, if you don't plan to show, is least expensive if it's done at a clinic that is experienced in neutering rabbits rather than a private vet.  Spay/neuter can be done for as low as $35 - $50 at a clinic while private vets, in my area at least, do it for $140 - $250.  Yup, not kidding.

If you haven't found your rabbit yet, best wishes in your search!


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Feb 15, 2011)

Double post.  Woops.


----------

